# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مشکل در حل سوال [حسابان (1)]

## Puff

سلام، میشه کامل توضیح بدید جواب هر کدوم از این سوالات چطور بدست میاد؟


این سوالی که میبینید، خودم هم بخش الف رو حل کردم هم بخش ب; تنها مشکل اینه که نمیدونم چرا گام به گام میگه بخش ب، بی‌نهایت جواب داره:

 
اینا سوال های کتاب بودن، حالا چند تا سوال دیگه(نمیدونم چرا عکساش اینقدر کوچیک هستن، اگر میشه خودتون بازشون کنید):

----------


## Phenotype_2

الف:
همه عبارت های درج دومی دو ریشه x1 و x2 دارن ب فرم (a (x-x1)(x--x2 نوشته میشن. تو این مسله x1،x2=1/3/2/3.برای این مسله بهتره اون a رو 9a بگیری.

ب: از تجربه ای ک از حل اولی بدست اوردیم پس معادله ب فرم (a (x-x1)(x-2x1

هر دو مسله بینهایت جواب ولی یک دسته جواب دارن. ی دلیل واسه این ادعا اینکه اگه تو ی معادله پیدا کنی هر مضرب غیر 0 از اون معادله ی معادله دیگه با ویژه های مطلوبته 

28.
2x + 3y= 36 پس
(6xy = 2x (36-2x
دمبال ماکسیمم طرف چپ هستیم. پس باید ماکسیمم راست رو پیدا کنیم. طرف راست ی سهمی قائم با دهانه رو ب پایینه. طول راس سهمی مرکز تقارنه سهمی، وسط ریشه ها و طول ماکسیمم سهمیه. میخام بگم x=1 ماکسیمم xy رو بدست میده. پس y=34/3

29. پس x=1/3 باید یکی ریشه ها باشه. چون حاصلضرب c/a پس گزینه 3 درسته.

30
-K/8 = a2.b + b2.a = (a+b).ab =  -3/2 .1/2 =- 3/4

شارژ ندارم. صفحه گوشی رو نمیبینم اصلا. بعدن میگم ادامشو.

----------

